# DNR Do-Not-Recusitate Directive



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

*I ----- - ------, request that effective today, emergency care for my marriage will be limited as described below.

If my marriages heart stop beating, no procedures to restart marriage breathing or marital heart functioning will be instituted. No recusitation will be attempted, and measures for the dissolution of said marriage will be instituted STAT.

I do not intend for this decision to prevent me from obtaining other marital care, especially comfort measures such as counseling.

I understand that I may revoke this directive at any time.

I give permission for this information to be given to friends, family, coworkers, or other pertinent personnel.

Signature ----- - ------ Date ------*

Witness signature X_________________ Date__________

[email protected], I don't have a witness to sign this thing. Could I get someone out there to countersign and date this thing for me, or is it blatantly wrong that I'm thinking along these lines? LIL


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Hey, this is interesting, very creative and well worded. I'm sorry I can't sign it for you though as I believe every resuscitation effort should be made.


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

I agree with your take HH, heroic measures had been taken initially to save my union, but I'm afraid the appropriate call at this point for my marriage is hospice, thus the DNR. LIL


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Being gravely ill, if the patient wants to die then in all likelihood it will happen much sooner.

Hospice will make the "ride" more comfortable but the end will come sooner if the patient gives up.

Your wife has given up. Now you have....


----------



## lastinline (Jul 21, 2009)

Corpuswife said:


> Being gravely ill, if the patient wants to die then in all likelihood it will happen much sooner.
> 
> Hospice will make the "ride" more comfortable but the end will come sooner if the patient gives up.
> 
> Your wife has given up. Now you have....


CW, I disagree. It's not so much that I've given up, *I just want the pain to stop.* LIL


----------



## Corpuswife (Apr 24, 2009)

Me too LIL...me too!


----------

